# Trader Joe's Pine litter



## mntbighker (Feb 20, 2006)

Can anyone comment on Trader Joe's pine pellet cat litter and how it compares to other "name" brands?

Maybe an even better question is has anyone found a brand available in larger quantities (like 50 lb bags)?


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

I tried a bag of Trader Joe's pine litter, and my cat wouldn't go near the stuff. I think the smell and texture were much too different from ordinary litter.

Now, if you want to talk about Trader Joe's other products, I LOVE that store. I go there at least a few times a week. The food's great, and you can't beat the prices. You ever try Charles Shaw wine, a.k.a. Two-Buck-Chuck?


----------



## mntbighker (Feb 20, 2006)

*Other brands?*



PrimoBabe said:


> I tried a bag of Trader Joe's pine litter, and my cat wouldn't go near the stuff. I think the smell and texture were much too different from ordinary litter.


I hope to hear from folks who already use pine litter and have tried TD stuff. There are threads here about other brands that people seem to love. I have been using Petco clumping clay bought in the bulk pales. I was planning to try Nature's Miracle Odor Control Clumping Cat Litter but it's expensive.



PrimoBabe said:


> Now, if you want to talk about Trader Joe's other products, I LOVE that store. I go there at least a few times a week. The food's great, and you can't beat the prices. You ever try Charles Shaw wine, a.k.a. Two-Buck-Chuck?


No, I can't that I have.


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

> No, I can't that I have.


Oh! You really have to try it. I read somewhere that Trader Joe's took on the challenge of producing a really good bottle of wine -- for the amazing price of $2 per bottle! The label name is Charles Shaw, hence "Two-Buck-Chuck." The wine is very good, and there's an entire assortment (merlot, chardonnay, cabernet sauvignon, etc.). I often see people stocking up on cases.

For anyone who lives on the east coast, the wine costs $3 per bottle. We have to pay for its shipping costs across the country.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

Too bad we don't have one around here


----------



## kaxixi (Aug 8, 2004)

*TJ's litter*

On a whim, I picked up two bags of TJ's pine litter and a few cans of wet food last time I was there. My princess (who usually won't put a paw in anything that isn't crystal) seems to like it. She's been happily going about her business for nearly a month now, and I've steadily reduced the amount of crystal in the mix so that now its mostly pine. 

I started with a good two inches of crystal on top of an inch or so of pellets. Now, I just cover the pellets with a bit of crystal. I end up using less litter at a time, so it spills and tracks less. I add a small amount of additive to the mix and it doesn't start to smell, even after a week has passed. In short, big success!


----------

